# My 1912 Harley



## jrapoza (Mar 23, 2018)

After a 100 year old dirt nap.  My 1912 Harley is running again.  

check it out.
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=M2ZsMVpxVWlzRlp3bFY4M2lMMGFrMGl3bkNlSzlR


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 23, 2018)

Amazing, did you have to mess with it a long time?


----------



## jrapoza (Mar 24, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Amazing, did you have to mess with it a long time?



The magneto was a issue, didn't know at the start of thing.  It appeared good and provide spark.  Not until it was rebuilt do we figure that part out.  Other than that the motor is 100% original. I have pictures of the complete build.  I will be bringing it to Oley and Rhinebeck this year.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 24, 2018)

awesome buddy! I wanna see the whole thing.....


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice, I had 1912 single #2986B. It was rebuilt from a lot of repro parts, but did run and ride. 

Are you planning to built it back into a bike, or just keep it as an engine display?


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 28, 2018)

jrapoza said:


> After a 100 year old dirt nap.  My 1912 Harley is running again.
> 
> check it out.
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=M2ZsMVpxVWlzRlp3bFY4M2lMMGFrMGl3bkNlSzlR



I'm  not sure if I love or hate you for this but that is pretty damn sweet


----------

